# Wood or Ployethlyne closure strips for PVC corrugated roofing?



## SBay_ecologist (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello All:

I have a lean-to pergola at the back. I am installing PVC corrugated roofing at the top. 

There will be overhangs on both sides, vertical to the closure strips. At Lowes I saw wood and polye. closure strips (http://www.lowes.com/pd_97559-1115-2214_0__?productId=3048079 and http://www.lowes.com/pd_12564-293-R79039_4294806362__?productId=3010420 )

I am inclined to use wood all throughout the project: I really do not need 100% sealing, and wood give me better support.

Any comments?

Al


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 24, 2013)

I don&#8217;t know what one is stronger. They both would need some structure below them for support so it&#8217;s just a matter of what look goes best with the rest of the design I would say.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jun 25, 2013)

Whichever you choose, I would stay consistent.

I am not certain that the wood give you that much more structure in this case without seeing the two materials in person.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 25, 2013)

The wood ones split and can mold up when they get wet, I've never used the plastic ones.


----------



## SBay_ecologist (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the answers.

I think I will go with the wood ones. I painted some, so it won't hopefully mold. Here in California, mold is usually not much of an issue, anyhow.

I will also pre-drill so that the wood won't split.

I'll follow up if I run across any problems.

Al


----------



## SBay_ecologist (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello All:

Here is what I have found out so far:

- The wood ones do indeed split, even with predrilling. Fortunately, the split is localized. However, no telling if it would spread over time. The splits I have seen so far are length-wise.

The way it looks, the contour of the closure strip does not quite match that of the panels. 

- The screws that they sell are a bit short (1.25"). I needed at least 2" ones in some places.


----------



## SBay_ecologist (Jul 6, 2013)

Just uploaded three photos showing the finished project:

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/photo/albums/plastic-roof-panel-work-172.html


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 6, 2013)

Al, do you have the roof from the house extending over the panel roof? Is so, how much?


----------



## SBay_ecologist (Jul 7, 2013)

Actually the corrugated panel has an overhang over the roof just as it does over the patio. 

See attached photo. 

(If photo does not show, I will also upload it to:

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/photo/albums/plastic-roof-panel-work-172.html  )


----------

